# Foxtails, Good or good?



## grannybonger (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a female four and a half mo's old, was under 350w hps, I needed the room so moved her under 2 floros a couple of days ago. 

Today i notice a ton of foxtails developing, I mean really developing complete with sacks. I'm assuming these sacks are resin, like from a pistil. I guess I could sample a few, but need opinions. Any info on these sprouts from a fully developed bud would be useful. The lower light caused them, that I know.

Ps. I don't cut them until I need them.


----------



## Cloudz2600 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think I read that there's nothing wrong with it, but the bud has a higher stem to bud ratio because of it. Pics?


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 23, 2012)

What cloud said.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 23, 2012)

Pics would be helpful.


----------



## missnu (Jun 23, 2012)

Foxtailing is not something wrong with the plant technically, but most people are looking for the biggest rock hard buds possible...and foxtailing is frowned on because it makes tight buds impossible...they will be airy because there is no way they can be dense with a bunch of spindly little fronds on top...but it never gets me down...I mean buds that foxtailed don't seem to smoke any different than ones that didn't, and I can see that the buds are still in fact growing...lol. So there is nothing wrong with it, but sometimes high heat, or light leaks can cause it to happen...some strains just fox tail because it is what they do... Either way in my opinion it is not that big of a deal...and nobody has to ever see them...I wouldn't cut them off til they are ready, but make sure to check for light leaks or it might be a lot longer til the plant is ready.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 23, 2012)

not all foxtails are bad. check out marley's cheese

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kaliman-seeds-marley-39-s-cheese/prod_963.html


----------



## elduece (Jun 26, 2012)

smoke and coke said:


> not all foxtails are bad. check out marley's cheese
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kaliman-seeds-marley-39-s-cheese/prod_963.html


ah man those are not fox tails. Fox tails means you've fucked up and the smoke quality potential will take a dive from the first occurrence tailing. I remember I inadvertently doubled on the N guano during one HOT summer............


----------



## supchaka (Jun 26, 2012)

Uh yeah that is fox tailing in the pic, some strains do it. Diesels in particular. But what you're referring to as sacks is what has me concerned. There should be no sacks on the buds lol.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 26, 2012)

grannybonger said:


> I have a female four and a half mo's old, was under 350w hps, I needed the room so moved her under 2 floros a couple of days ago.
> 
> Today i notice a ton of foxtails developing, I mean really developing complete with sacks. I'm assuming these sacks are resin, like from a pistil. I guess I could sample a few, but need opinions. Any info on these sprouts from a fully developed bud would be useful. The lower light caused them, that I know.
> 
> Ps. I don't cut them until I need them.


I'm not sure what you're talking about. 

It *sounds* like you're talking about hermaphrodite flowers. That is, you're female plant suddenly developed a bunch of male pollen sacs because you stressed it by significantly changing its daily light regimen. If you take a plant in full flowering near completion, and suddenly reduce its daily light "diet", its going to "think" that winter is nearly here. Then the plant puts out male flowers so it can self-fertilize and make some seeds to perpetuate its genetics while it still can. 

"Foxtails" usually refers to a type of bud formation where instead of the flowers forming one large cola, they form a number of smaller "fingers". This can happen from light or (more often) heat stress, but most often its just a genetic characteristic that some strains have. 

All else being equal, foxtails are considered undesirable, because the foxtail buds are a little harder to trim, and you typically don't get the same sort of heavy dense buds that people like for "bag appeal" out of them. But they smoke just the same, so for a personal stash, I don't think it really makes any difference.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Uh yeah that is fox tailing in the pic, some strains do it. Diesels in particular. But what you're referring to as sacks is what has me concerned. There should be no sacks on the buds lol.


+1. 

Put up a pic and we'll tell you what's going on.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2012)

Jogro said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about.
> 
> It *sounds* like you're talking about hermaphrodite flowers. That is, you're female plant suddenly developed a bunch of male pollen sacs because you stressed it by significantly changing its daily light regimen. If you take a plant in full flowering near completion, and suddenly reduce its daily light "diet", its going to "think" that winter is nearly here. Then the plant puts out male flowers so it can self-fertilize and make some seeds to perpetuate its genetics while it still can.
> 
> ...


I think "sacks" means trichomes here. I puzzled over that one for a bit as well. cn


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 26, 2012)

Lets make this easy, post some picture of whats going on with your grow. Make them clear and as close to the bud as you can without sacrificing photo quality.


----------



## grannybonger (Jun 26, 2012)

Quote: I'm not sure what you're talking about. 

It *sounds* like you're talking about hermaphrodite flowers. That is, you're female plant suddenly developed a bunch of* male pollen sacs* because you stressed it by significantly changing its daily light regimen. If you take a plant in full flowering near completion, and suddenly reduce its daily light "diet", its going to "think" that winter is nearly here. Then the plant puts out male flowers so it can self-fertilize and make some seeds to perpetuate its genetics while it still can. 

"Foxtails" usually refers to a type of bud formation where instead of the flowers forming one large cola, they form a number of smaller "fingers". This can happen from light or (more often) heat stress, but most often its just a genetic characteristic that some strains have. to here...

^These yellow sprouts with resin sacks, were growing out of a fully developed cola, not as above. I missed some posts and I cut her down yesterday, sorry no pics, but I just picked one foxtail off and squeezed a sack and white puss came out so there not male sacks either. Wheather the quality was comprimized is a wait to see. It would also be a genetic trait I believe, and buds do grow sacks, that's what it's all about, swollen pisils.

Thanks all, I've had these before but not with resin sacks, dam I do have a camera too, oh well next time.


----------



## grannybonger (Jun 27, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Lets make this easy, post some picture of whats going on with your grow. Make them clear and as close to the bud as you can without sacrificing photo quality.


Here's a pic that's very close to the one I just chopped.

First pic, I guess I should have left it 1024x768.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 27, 2012)

Although still not super clear it does appear to be making flowers, the super white parts of your pics look like it.


----------



## grannybonger (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Yeah, there's that many, the white you see is actually yellow, they seem to be a reveg of sorts, the original pisils are amber.

NOW THAT I HAVE YOUR ATTENSION...Does anyone know why rollitup's cookie don't work? I have to sign in from my mail box, all other forums are direct. It's only theirs that's screwed, it did work until a few mo's back.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 28, 2012)

light leaks, hot temps, too much N in flowering, and genetics (usually sativa) can give you foxtailing.

And what did you mean by "I dont cut them til I need them?"


----------



## grannybonger (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Meaning, she was done but I'm smokin my last ones still, just figured I'd keep her alive in lower light.( this has the same effect as 48 hours darkness, it seems). I need one more hps to give me enough power to flower more at the same time, the younger ones needed the hps more.

I'm still haveing to sign in from my mailbox, anyone else?


----------

